# Can't install hitman blood money



## theshroomguy (Jun 20, 2007)

I just got hitman blood money but it refuses to install.When i click the install button i get "setup.exe is not a valid win32 application.Help would be nice.Ive tried soulutions on other forums but none of them work. Any way here are my specs:Time of this report: 7/30/2007, 17:45:11
Machine name: YOUR-4DACD0EA75
Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_gdr.070227-2254)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: HP Pavilion 061
System Model: EL452AA-ABA A1319H
BIOS: BIOS Date: 04/10/2006 Ver: 08.00.12
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.93GHz (2 CPUs)
Memory: 960MB RAM
Page File: 518MB used, 1794MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Music Tab: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.
Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: RADEON 9250
Manufacturer: ATI Technologies Inc.
Chip type: RADEON 9200 Series (0x5960)
DAC type: Internal DAC(500MHz)
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_5960&SUBSYS_20021002&REV_01
Display Memory: 256.0 MB
Current Mode: 1024 x 768 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: Plug and Play Monitor
Monitor Max Res: 1600,1200
Driver Name: ati2dvag.dll
Driver Version: 6.14.0010.6458 (English)
DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 7/10/2004 17:37:20, 207360 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
VDD: n/a
Mini VDD: ati2mtag.sys
Mini VDD Date: 7/10/2004 17:37:02, 747008 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B71EE2-1A20-11CF-886A-0800A0C2CB35}
Vendor ID: 0x1002
Device ID: 0x5960
SubSys ID: 0x20021002
Revision ID: 0x0001
Revision ID: 0x0001
Video Accel: 
Deinterlace Caps: n/a
Registry: OK


----------



## theshroomguy (Jun 20, 2007)

Bump


----------



## theshroomguy (Jun 20, 2007)

Bump again


----------



## theshroomguy (Jun 20, 2007)

Come on i need a reply.I really want to play this game.


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

We want you play too, but I gotta tell ya the error 
"setup.exe is not a valid win32 application"
covers a lot of territory, and that error msg is not game specific.

I'm replying, not because I have a solution but to ask for your patience.

There's been ~24 looks at your problem, the reason no one has posted is because they don't have any helpful info for you at this time, but it's OK to bump..and I'm bumping this up for you again  

I'm certain that if anyone can help, they will.

Just have patience.

Meanwhile Google that error (-hitman) and see what you come up with.


----------



## theshroomguy (Jun 20, 2007)

Thx for the response. I tried googling it but found no soulutions that actualy worked. And yes i know patience is a virtue.It's just that ive payed like 50 bucks for this game only to hit this brick wall.


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

I quite understand.

I've been searching the web and groups on this error and it seems if it is ever solved it's a different solution for each situation. Most often it is not solved, very frustrating. 

If you happen to have two optical drives have you tried both?
Otherwise, could you try installing on a different machine?


----------



## theshroomguy (Jun 20, 2007)

I already tried that Exept i got a different copy of the game and i got the same error.As for the optical drives i have no experience on how to see if i have two of them


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

Oh, optical drive just means a CD drive, DVD drive, CD or DVD burner. Anything that uses a laser to read or write disks. Many computers come with two, say a CD or DVD reader (player) and another, usually a CD or DVD burner.
I was suggesting trying the other drive, if you have one, even if it is a burner.

Have you tried installing in Safe Mode?


----------



## theshroomguy (Jun 20, 2007)

I only have one cd/dvd drive but thanks anyway. 

Edit: I just tried installing it in safe mode but got the same error,


----------



## tom6049 (Aug 6, 2007)

Even if you can install this game, I'm not sure that your computer will be able to play it.
Radeon 9250 supports 1.4 pixel shaders and 1.1 vertex shaders.

Minimum System Requirements:

You must have these minimum system specifications for the game to function correctly. 
We do not provide support for configurations that do not meet the minimum requirements. 
Operating System: Microsoft Windows® 2000/XP (Windows 95/98/ME/NT Not Supported) 
CPU: Pentium 4 1.5Ghz or Athlon XP Equivalent RAM: 512MB 
*Graphics: 100% DirectX 9.0c compatible video card which supports Hardware TnL and Pixel Shader 2.0 (GeForce FX / Radeon 9500 or higher)*

p.s.
It doesn't help that the video drivers are ancient.
Catalyst 4.7 from 2004.


----------

